# Had to lute the girls- Really unpleasant stuff........



## jodief100 (Aug 29, 2011)

I had to lute most of my girls this weekend. Diez, the stupid boer buck broke the lock on the gate a little while ago.  So the vet warned me to be careful with the stuff, wear gloves, etc, etc.  Since it messes with the goats hormonal cycle it can mess with mine.....  Smarty pants me decided it wasn't that big of a deal- and I stabbed myself with the needle.  

Today I have had a HUGE headache and am moody as H*!!.  

OK, so the vet was right.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 29, 2011)

used to use it all the time on hogs, except for when I was pregnant, our company had a policy that if you were pregnant you weren't allowed to touch it at all.   Probably a very good policy.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 29, 2011)

1


----------



## elevan (Aug 29, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Maybe you are having the same problem as me.  See, ever since I started menopause, everyone around will suddenly get stupid and annoying as snot for awhile. Maybe its them reacting to your needlestick and not you!


  I like that!  I'll have to use that one some time  


Sorry you stuck yourself Jodie


----------



## Spitchtara (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## TigerLilly (Sep 2, 2011)

Can someone please explain to me what "I had to* lute *most of my girls this weekend" means?
Just a guess in the context of the message, I would think it was something like a 'morning-after pill.'


----------



## elevan (Sep 2, 2011)

TigerLilly said:
			
		

> Can someone please explain to me what "I had to* lute *most of my girls this weekend" means?
> Just a guess in the context of the message, I would think it was something like a 'morning-after pill.'


Yeah, you've pretty much got it right.  Lute (lutalyse) is a hormone used as an abortive when you've got a doe that isn't in any condition to breed (or too young)...it can also be used to cause a heat or induce labor.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 3, 2011)

Also is used for retained placentas if it has gone on too long. Estrumate is another hormone that is like Lutalyse. Can be used in goats but Lutalyse seems to be the prefered drug on goats.


----------



## TigerLilly (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you both; I try to learn something new every day! (I can go to bed now  )


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry you stuck yourself Jodie. That darn Murphy gets his way every time.    We had to do lots of hormonal stuff w/ the cattle when we were flushing or synchronizing, and I always let the guys handle it unless I was the only one available.


----------

